# My 10th C2C Crochet Blanket - Mr. Fox himself



## hubleyddavis

I wanted to make this little fox as the colors were so cute together. This was a graph a lady at work made up from a picture on Pinterest I believe. I used Lionbrand Heartland for this blanket instead of my usual Lionbrand Vanna's Choice. It's so soft and turned out 30"x32", just sized for a baby really. Used 4mm crochet hook to keep it smaller. Was a really quick one to do and a perfect one for someone learning this technique. Large color blocks.


----------



## Pocahontas

That is AWESOME!! Perfectly done and the image of the little fox is SO cute.


----------



## Carla584167

How cute. I love it. Is there a recipient in mind?


----------



## marilyngf

great work and such a cute wee fella


----------



## ninaknitt

That really is amazing!!!????????????


----------



## Orla Porig

That's so cute, a c2c is on my to do list.????


----------



## laurelarts

That is awesome!!!! Love it!!!


----------



## BarbaraBL

Wow! It is gorgeous. Such a cute little fox.


----------



## Montana Gramma

So darn cute!


----------



## AuntieAngel

Pocahontas said:


> That is AWESOME!! Perfectly done and the image of the little fox is SO cute.


Oh, I so agree! So cute.


----------



## TammyK

That is so adorable! I love it! :sm24:


----------



## Naneast

Beautiful work. :sm24:


----------



## redquilter

He is so cute. Great work. Impressive.


----------



## grandday

Very cute fox and nice work.


----------



## maureenb

Sweet!


----------



## crafterwantabe

Absolutely wonderful.. so cute!


----------



## aknitter

Oh my! This turned out so cute.


----------



## CindyAM

How cute!


----------



## SallyJ

He's adorable. Love the color choices too.


----------



## Galaxy Knitter

Fantastic!


----------



## hubleyddavis

Carla584167 said:


> How cute. I love it. Is there a recipient in mind?


Thank you and no, no recipient in mind. I loved the colors and thought the fox himself was so cute so had to make him. It was so quick, just a few days.


----------



## hubleyddavis

Thank you all. This was a really quick one compared to the others I've made. So fun to watch them coming together.


----------



## dogyarns

What a sweet, sweet fox! Wonderful crocheting, Darlene!


----------



## Katsch

Adorable and nicely done.


----------



## kathycapp

A masterpiece!


----------



## mrleese

This is just too adorable!! I just love it. Is there a way to get the pattern? My grandson would love this!!


----------



## susandkline

Your work looks great and the fox is adorable!


----------



## Kiwiflynn

Gorgeous blanket!! Beautifully done.


----------



## sharmend

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Annette P.

Gorgeous... :sm24:


----------



## staysha

I've never done color work like this, but would like to learn. This looks amazing! Whomever gets this blanket is lucky lucky.


----------



## Squiter60

Oh! So sweet.


----------



## ManyClouds

Perfect! :sm24:


----------



## Kay Knits

That is the cutest little fox!! Great job.


----------



## helenlou

So sweet. Love it.


----------



## Rescue Mom

Nicely done - love it!????????????


----------



## thomsonact

So cute! I'm impressed that if you were crocheting corner to corner that you managed o get he fox the right way around!!! Great job!


----------



## ocdknitcase

Gorgeous. Where did you get the pattern?


----------



## karen51003

Hi Canada,
I just wanted to tell you that your dog looks just like mine. Jenna is 12 years old and has a very bad heart. She has been in the hospital once with congestive heart failure and kidney failure. How long will she live?????????????? No one knows. We just love her while she is with us.

If you find out about the fox pattern I would also be interested. Karen


----------



## randiejg

Very cute. I love the texture and all of the colors went so well together. The fox is very cute, as well. Great job!


----------



## Roses and cats

Oh my gosh! I love this!


----------



## julietinboots

How cute!


----------



## KeepCalm_CastOn

So adorable!


----------



## justinjared

so very cute


----------



## LEE1313

Found this on Pinterest
https://www.etsy.com/listing/267286824/instant-download-woodland-animals-fox

Many more patterns on Pinterest also


----------



## Mary Diaz

Adorable! :sm24:


----------



## chrisk

Too cute!


----------



## marylou8352

Love the fox. He is adorable and doesn't look too hard.


----------



## christiliz

Fantastic! Love the fox design! Congrats to the lady for creating the design and to you for working it up!


----------



## bigalbigal3

love it


----------



## tortie

That's gorgeous,I haven't tried c2c yet but that's inspired me. Well done. ????


----------



## silkandwool

Well done :sm24:


----------



## KnittingNut

Cute! Great work!


----------



## grammacat

Absolutely beautiful, work of art. C2C is next on my to do list. hope mine turn out as nice as yours.


----------



## riversong200

That's just darling!


----------



## Oma 7

Very nice!


----------



## Munchn

This is the cutest fox I have seen to date and the colors are fabby! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## mlab

I hate to sound stupid, but what does C2C stand for? I have wrecked my brains but can't work it out...


----------



## LEE1313

Corner to Corner ((C2C)
The afghan is crocheted from one corner to the other creating a square.



mlab said:


> I hate to sound stupid, but what does C2C stand for? I have wrecked my brains but can't work it out...


----------



## hubleyddavis

LEE1313 said:


> Found this on Pinterest
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/267286824/instant-download-woodland-animals-fox
> 
> Many more patterns on Pinterest also


I think the lady at work made the graph off the picture on Pinterest. Then she enlarged it four times bigger to make a double/queen size for her son's bed.


----------



## hubleyddavis

thomsonact said:


> So cute! I'm impressed that if you were crocheting corner to corner that you managed o get he fox the right way around!!! Great job!


When you make one of these character blankets from corner to corner crochet, you use a graph so the picture is in blocks. Each one of those blocks is double crochet and you start in one corner (I always start in the bottom right corner) and you work from one corner to the center increasing on each row and then you decrease each row from the center to the opposite end corner. The picture has to come out right. When you flip it around, it is perfectly reversible but the picture is facing the opposite way. Letters or a name on it would not be reversible mind you but the picture is. They are wonderful blankets. You can make one from any picture that is incorporated into a graph to follow.


----------



## Mad loch

Beautiful ????????


----------



## oge designs

Fantastic blanket.


----------



## susandkline

LEE1313 said:


> Found this on Pinterest
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/267286824/instant-download-woodland-animals-fox
> 
> Many more patterns on Pinterest also


Thank you! Hedgehog is mighty cute, too.


----------



## thomsonact

hubleyddavis said:


> When you make one of these character blankets from corner to corner crochet, you use a graph so the picture is in blocks. Each one of those blocks is double crochet and you start in one corner (I always start in the bottom right corner) and you work from one corner to the center increasing on each row and then you decrease each row from the center to the opposite end corner. The picture has to come out right. When you flip it around, it is perfectly reversible but the picture is facing the opposite way. Letters or a name on it would not be reversible mind you but the picture is. They are wonderful blankets. You can make one from any picture that is incorporated into a graph to follow.


Thank you for he explanation! I'm still impressed!


----------



## elproct

How cute!! My first one (C2c) turned out wonky, and I do not know why, I need to try again.


----------



## Lorikeet

Adorable, and beautifully made for some very lucky baby.


----------



## blackat99

Lovely blanket! :sm11:


----------



## frani512

That is adorable!


----------



## mlab

LEE1313 said:


> Corner to Corner ((C2C)
> The afghan is crocheted from one corner to the other creating a square.


Thank you so much. I would never have worked it out ...


----------



## Nanamel14

Beautiful work


----------



## tweeter

adorable


----------



## Patty Sutter

Adorable!
Well done!


----------



## Creative MaryAnn

Love the little fox, is there a pattern for it you would share?


----------



## circularknitter

Great job


----------



## williesmom

Absolutely beautiful. Kudos to you.


----------



## DickWorrall

Love it.
I have to make a baby afghan and still wodering what to make. 
Maybe, I'll try one of these.
Thanks for posting.
Dick


----------



## PGreene

Quick one , you say??? Very good job!


----------



## birsss

Nice work, so cute.


----------



## marianikole

Adorable


----------



## tambirrer58

LOVE it!


----------



## brdlvr27

This is absolutely adorable


----------



## Nancy F

What a nice blanket; that little fox is so cute!


----------



## Luckyacew1

I just love it!! The fox is adorable and your workmanship is top-notch.


----------



## crochetknit Deb

Sweet!


----------



## trish2222

That's wonderful - love it!!


----------



## hubleyddavis

Thank you everyone. The fox seems to be an 'in' thing now. They are on everything.


----------



## CHinNWOH

I believe this is the pattern and it is available for sale at https://www.etsy.com/listing/267175079/instant-download-fox-crochet-graph?ref=related-4


----------



## Ghijsmom

That's adorable!


----------



## Felecia

Very nice blanket job well done. So pretty. I hope to some day do a pattern like this, for now I'm fearful. LOL


----------



## kelticgranny

Hello hubleyddavis
I love to crochet but have not done c2c and would love to do Mr Fox if you would consider sharing your graph with me. I do a lot of baby afghans and love to do patterns that are not normally seen at craft sales. I have just completed a Teddy Bear one.


----------



## LEE1313

https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/267175079/instant-download-fox-crochet-graph?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=crochet%20fox%20pattern&ref=sr_gallery_26

[q
uote=kelticgranny]Hello hubleyddavis
I love to crochet but have not done c2c and would love to do Mr Fox if you would consider sharing your graph with me. I do a lot of baby afghans and love to do patterns that are not normally seen at craft sales. I have just completed a Teddy Bear one.[/quote]


----------



## LEE1313

https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/267175079/instant-download-fox-crochet-graph?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=crochet%20fox%20pattern&ref=sr_gallery_26



kelticgranny said:


> Hello hubleyddavis
> I love to crochet but have not done c2c and would love to do Mr Fox if you would consider sharing your graph with me. I do a lot of baby afghans and love to do patterns that are not normally seen at craft sales. I have just completed a Teddy Bear one.


----------



## Helma

That is a sweet pattern .Have made a patterned c2c blanket , but it was a written pattern , not a graph .Hope to try my hand at a graph one as they are so cute .


----------



## Chattygemini

Hi I really love this blanket pattern but want to make it for an adult or a blanket similar. Do you know how I could make it bigger and not loose the charm or picture integrity? Xxx


----------



## Chattygemini

Hi I really this blanket it's such a shame they don't do similar blankets in a variety of sizes. I'm not sure how you would go about making a larger one for an adult. Looks fab though xx


----------



## Helma

Chattygemini said:


> Hi I really love this blanket pattern but want to make it for an adult or a blanket similar. Do you know how I could make it bigger and not loose the charm or picture integrity? Xxx


I have just recently done this .I took a graph , enlarged it ,added lines between each of the squares .That increased the number of stitches to double the height and double the width .I'll post pictures one of these days .I also changed the colors of the bear blanket and made it into a polar bear .I also doubled the yarn as it called for blanket yarn and I wanted to use up some stash .I used double strand of worsted instead .


----------



## Nanamel14

Beautiful work


----------



## Nanamel14

Beautiful work


----------



## Nanamel14

Beautiful work


----------



## vickiw1954

absolutely adorable! Would you be willing to share the graf with me? I just finished a hat and scarf for my grandson who loves foxes.


----------



## juetcurt

do you have a chart


----------



## richy

Lovely - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sljedynak

Where can I get this pattern?


----------



## pkalbach

How can I get a copy for your pattern


----------



## Wee Brenda

Adorable


----------



## mamakat

What a cute fox...your work is very nice. I have not tried the c2c, but would like to start.


----------



## Typsknits

That is a cute blanket!


----------



## cathie02664

So cute


----------



## ocdknitcase

So cute!


----------

